# CO2 system thread sealant?



## DKRST (Jan 20, 2011)

What's a good thread sealant/thread locking compound to use in a pressurized CO2 system? 

I'm assembling a larger manifold from three small ones and regular pipe compound isn't working too well. Rather not use tape. Whatever GreenLeaf Aquariums uses on the original thread seals worked great, but I can't figure out what it is!

Any recommendations?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Gla uses an epoxy. You can use red loctite on brass fittings if you want.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I personally like to use the teflon tape because I have brass fittings, and I don't want to round off the edges if I need to disassemble, but this works too.


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

I use Blue Monster thread sealant. Paint it on. Cheap. Works great. Specifically stated to work with carbon dioxide.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Teflon tape on my fittings. 2 Years on the original parts/assembly and no leaks.


----------



## manlyfan76 (Jun 20, 2013)

yellow teflon tape for gas.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to all who replied.
I'll try the loctite, I already have some of the blue. The tape works well, but I can't always align the fittings exactly how I want them w/o leaks.



Aquaticus said:


> I use Blue Monster thread sealant. Paint it on. Cheap. Works great. Specifically stated to work with carbon dioxide.


THAT's what I'm looking for for a different plumbing project, thanks! I used that years ago, but couldn't remember the name. It's great stuff for other plumbing applications too. Might try it for this project as well.



manlyfan76 said:


> yellow teflon tape for gas.


Good to know!


----------

